
A Practical Hardening Guide to Advanced Linux Security, OpenSCAP (C2S/CIS, STIG) - trimstray
https://trimstray.github.io/the-practical-linux-hardening-guide/
======
trimstray
Hi, this project is still work in progress.

What do you think about it? If you find something which doesn't make sense, or
something doesn't seem right, please add issue or write here.

Thanks, trimstray

